
EPA purges climate change information as part of “Website Updates” - alexkavon
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/05/epa-purges-climate-change-information-as-part-of-website-updates
======
alexkavon
The results of this could be inherently dangerous not only for the education
of people but governments role in people's daily lives.

On the other hand I'm curious as to how often the EPA is regarded as a
credible source.

